# 911 Thinkin'.........



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Josh P. said:


> Wow that guy who runs thetruthaboutcars.com really has a bee in his bonnet about P-cars. Especially for someone who's (seemingly) owned several.
> 
> That porcupine joke is from like 1984 and reflects its age. BMWs may still be associated with "prestige" but I don't think they are as associated with WASPs, Yuppies, and lawyers.
> 
> P-cars on the other hand . . .


BMWs still have that rep ... the thing is who cares ... why not get something because of the rep it has ... Porsche makes an amazing car which communicates with the driver so freakin well and the rep it has should not be factor at all...

Buy it for yourself not for others ...


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

rph74 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Love it!
> 
> Answer..Porcupines have their pricks on the outside


KrisL's E30 proves that wrong....


----------

